# PopUp Fenster nach schließen dann die Mutter Seite neu laden



## Surfer826 (27. Apr 2005)

:x  :gaen:  :gaen: 

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem. Habe so ziemlich von Html und PHP etwas Ahnung. Mein Anliegen lautet. Auf der Mutter Seite wird eine Tabelle dargestellt die aus einer Datenbank kommt. Die letzte Spalte ist ein Link wo ich ein Pop Up Fenster bekomme. In diesem sage ich dann über ein Link jetzt mache was ( Fenster schließen ) so weit geht das ganze ganz gut. Aber ich möchte das genau jetzt meine Mutter seite neu geladen wird mit diesen veränderten werten wie als wenn ich F5 gedrückt habe. 
Bis jetzt habe ich es nicht hinbekommen mit Reloaded hatte ich die seite vor dme Pop Up Fenster neu geladen und ich brauche es hinter her. Kann mir einer mal helfen??


Danke Surfer826


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2005)

Dir ist schon klar, dass du hier in einem Java-Forum bist?


----------



## Surfer826 (27. Apr 2005)

Ich meine Java für die Internet Seite dieses Java!!


----------



## AlArenal (27. Apr 2005)

JavaScript != Java


----------



## Sky (27. Apr 2005)

Naja, vielleicht liest Du mal das hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=17227 und das hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Illuvatar (27. Apr 2005)

Ja genau 

*verschieb*

Btw: Applaus: Ihr habt nem JS-Frager geantwortet ohne ausfällig zu werden


----------

